# Sling settings?



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I have 4 settings.....

Does this effect upload,download, or both????

I have messed with them see no difference?....So Im guessing it affects the upload side? as for I have only 1meg max...

Can someone who knows give me the lowdown?

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Which settings are you talking about?

Are you talking about the Sling app on mobile devices or viewing online via the Web site in a browser?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Which settings are you talking about?
> 
> Are you talking about the Sling app on mobile devices or viewing online via the Web site in a browser?


Using Firefox I have 4 settings. My IE dosent work.

My android app. only has 2 settings.

Thanks


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

AZ. said:


> Using Firefox I have 4 settings. My IE dosent work.
> 
> My android app. only has 2 settings.
> 
> Thanks


Again, what are the settings and what do they do? 
I have Sling on my iMac, a Dell Laptop and a iPhone. I just log in and start up. The iPhone uses the free dish/sling app, which works just fine. 
You right about Explorer, it does not work on my Dell, so I use Firefox..who cares......


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

when Im streaming on my computer the upper right cornern has the streaming settings...auto,good,better best/hd...

Is that only effecting down load speed? or does it also effect on the upload side?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AZ. said:


> when Im streaming on my computer the upper right cornern has the streaming settings...auto,good,better best/hd...
> 
> Is that only effecting down load speed? or does it also effect on the upload side?


The only thing those settings configure is your desired viewing quality.

The upload part is fixed at your receiver by whatever upload speed you have on your internet... or if you are within your home network it would be limited by your internal network rather than your broadband connection.

Anyway...

So, Auto attempts to provide the best quality by monitoring the available bandwidth... and will adjust the quality up until the streaming stalls... then adjust down until flow is established.

Good/better/best are how you can force to a particular desired quality... being aware of course that if you set it too high for your connection, you will lose frames and see breaking-up during the viewing.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The only thing those settings configure is your desired viewing quality.
> 
> The upload part is fixed at your receiver by whatever upload speed you have on your internet... or if you are within your home network it would be limited by your internal network rather than your broadband connection.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks!


----------

